# AGHHHHH! Not eating, scratching ears, etc.



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Here we go again.....same thing as before. :smilie_tischkante: Started Zymox again and after one time he seems a little better. He would not touch any kibble and, fortunately, I had a can left from when he had stomach issues. He ate that for a couple meals. Today I took back the food he would not eat and am trying one of the new Acana LID foods. He is on Duck and Pears. They also have Lamb and Apples. Set out the first meal and he ate it :aktion033:!!!! I was also given a sample of New Balance trout/salmon/whitefish and GO Duck. Never heard of GO....have any of you? Do any of you let your fluff chew on hoofs?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So frustrating Donna, I can't offer any suggestions thou. Just hope you can find some solution and relief for Ollie. Yes, I have fed Jodi GO food, it's good food, I understood it to be at the time anyhow. He's on a prescription diet now so I kinda forgot I bought that brand.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Donna,
I just posted to you on the NB thread.......lol


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Donna,
I know your real busy. But Ollie might be one that benefits from home cooking. Worth a try. good luck !


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just PM'd you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gosh, Donna, I know how frustrating this is! Those sound like good foods to me, from everything I've read about them. As for hooves, if Ollie likes them, they should be fine to give him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I read that there are dog and cat allergists. Any in your area where you could take Ollie? It seems like his case is pretty frustrating! I hope that you find an answer soon. Laurel just started some symptoms because of environmental allergies. The benadryl has worked great ! Just that little bit of her licking her feet, and the red eyes, drove me crazy!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Deborah -- I could call NC State Vet School, but haven't tried. I also started him back on Zrytec and hoping that will start helping in a couple days. I feel sure the Zymox will take care of his ears. Wondering if all the rain we have had is causing some new mold, etc. that are bothering him.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that the Zymox works for Ollie's ears. If I'm any indication, I have been having allergy/asthma issues for the last 5 or 6 days. I'm not sure if it's the air quality, pollen, mold, or what it is, but I've been having a little trouble breathing. I actually had to go back to a stronger version of the meds I'm on today to get any relief at all. So I think that there's definitely something going on with allergy triggers. 

Hope he feels better soon.
Debbie


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Debbie, I would think if we humans are having trouble with allergies/asthma, our pets would be as well. Reminder to me......don't forget to give Ollie his Zyrtec tonight!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have heard of GO and I have heard all good reviews but I have never used it. I do give my boys hooves to chew on  they think they are a great treat and it keeps them busy!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I was looking for a hoof today and the only ones I found were dark brown like they had been coated with something. Where did you get yours and what is the brand...if you have it!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Donna, I have no help from my experience to offer. I'm just saying that I support you, and hope that someone has something better to offer. I wish I could be of some help. All of my dogs eat anything that stays still long enough, so I have no experience to relate.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We get ours at a local pet food specialty store, no coatings on anything. I do not remember the brand unfortunately


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've said it before, but I really hope you will take Ollie to a dermatologist at NC State vet school. You can waste a lot of time and money trying to figure this out yourself while Ollie suffers.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like you have allergies due to GI distress. Does your baby have diarrhea ever? I was just wondering if he has any IBS issues? I had this issue with Abby and we FINALLY got around it by getting to the source of the problems...the GI tract, and gave her Phytomucil by Animal Essentials for 3 months and she is now fine! We are still feeding Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato canned. Why did you stop the NB food for yours I am wondering. I have had some questions about the company after the kibble recalls.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

*Diarrhea? Ibs?*



munchkn8835 said:


> Here we go again.....same thing as before. :smilie_tischkante: Started Zymox again and after one time he seems a little better. He would not touch any kibble and, fortunately, I had a can left from when he had stomach issues. He ate that for a couple meals. Today I took back the food he would not eat and am trying one of the new Acana LID foods. He is on Duck and Pears. They also have Lamb and Apples. Set out the first meal and he ate it :aktion033:!!!! I was also given a sample of New Balance trout/salmon/whitefish and GO Duck. Never heard of GO....have any of you? Do any of you let your fluff chew on hoofs?


Hi, It sounds like your baby has GI issues causing his allergies. My Abby had diarrhea and frequent GI infections. I started her on Phytomucil by Animal Essentials and gave it for the 3 months recommended. It healed her gut and she has had no more diarrhea. I put her on Natural Balance canned Venison and Sweet Potato. She is ALWAYS hungry now, as opposed to be ing a picky eater. I also give her probiotics by Animal Essentials. I feel that healing the gut which is the main part of the immune system, the allergies can be overcome. I am so glad the Phytomucil worked and I highly recommend it. It is made of healing herbs for the GI tract. $12 bucks instead of hundreds in overnight vet stays! I like it. What caused you to go off NB food? Just curious. I have been concerned about the recalls on kibble but the canned food has not had any.


----------

